# {cnnsi.com} Mashburn is latest injured Hornet...



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/news/2002/10/16/mashburn_injury_ap/



> NEW ORLEANS (AP) -- New Orleans Hornets forward Jamal Mashburn was on crutches Wednesday after injuring his left knee the night before during an exhibition game against Orlando.


Even as a Net fan I feel bad for this guy and how often he gets hurt...

-Petey


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

can't he stop being injured and start playing.:bbanana: :starwars:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

This pre-season is probably the most I've ever heard soo many players being injured, look at the entire Clipper team :no:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And some coachs don't learn playing their stars major minutes.

Dirk played 40+ minutes last night... Donnie Nelson should stick to his desk job.

-Petey


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

40 MINS?? Dang that's risking it if anything. Dirk is already a proven player, usually the pre-season is for other guys trying to make the squad or star players to get their wind and legs back.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I tihnk this is the most I have seen players get injured in the preseason. Everybody knows our deal when it comes to injuries.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

it's a shame because he could have been an all-time great with his versatility


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> it's a shame because he could have been an all-time great with his versatility


He has a horrible attitude... I am sure that is partly why he was traded out of Dallas.

-Petey


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

The Hornets are slowly loosing their STING!!! Half of their roster is injured :upset: They are the Eastern version of the Clipps and these 2 teams are expected to have great seasons and are favored to be in the playoff's.


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

Well I hope that both Mash can return to form this season and not suffer any MORE injuries, viruses, etc. because I have him on my team, and I really like and need someone so versatile to be contributor on my fantasy team. Does Mash look like he might be ready to play opening night of the season or what?


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

I ask the same question: Is MASHBURN ready for season opener?

Peace, Mike


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Last I heard, Mash should be ready by opening day. His injuries aren't considered serious, but more of day-to-day type of status. I'm guessing he'll be fine by then :yes:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> Last I heard, Mash should be ready by opening day. His injuries aren't considered serious, but more of day-to-day type of status. I'm guessing he'll be fine by then :yes:


I went to the game against the Wizards and, although he was wearing quite a nice pinstriped suit, Mash looked pretty pitiful hobbling around with crutches at his sides. He may have been just being extracautious, but who knows?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mash took 100 jump shots today, there is a chance he will be ready for the opener.

-Petey


----------



## philipm27 (Sep 26, 2002)

I sure hope so, I need him in my lineup as much as possible, that is for sure.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*George Lynch*

where, exactly, does this guy fit into this Hornets team??? Just wondering for fantasy reasons!!! LOL


----------

